
IRS awards multimillion-dollar fraud-prevention contract to Equifax - JumpCrisscross
http://www.politico.com/story/2017/10/03/equifax-irs-fraud-protection-contract-243419?cid=apn
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15397370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15397370)

